# 19th SFG



## SR-25 (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience working with the 19th ( especially the one out of So Cal ) ? Do they ever do any operations CONUS?


----------



## EATIII (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm curious as to what question you Have, but Freefall has experience with the 19, and I have some Friends out of California. so Ask away or PM 1 or both of us


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 3, 2007)

Basically without violationg OPSEC do they operate CONUS? If so, to what extent?


----------



## EATIII (Jul 3, 2007)

SR-25 said:


> Basically without violationg OPSEC do they operate CONUS? If so, to what extent?



They have to the extent they are NG, NG has different rules than AD. I know that doesn't really answer your question, so I'd go to PM's. And for the masses it is not secret Squirrel stuff,lol


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2007)

My 19th experience is almost nil, I'm a 20th guy. We have a few 19th guys on here and maybe they can help.

20th does counterdrug missions among many other things. All of 20th's missions supported civil authorities so they weren't doing door kicking regardless of MOS.


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 4, 2007)

SR-25 said:


> Does anyone have any experience working with the 19th ( especially the one out of So Cal ) ? Do they ever do any operations CONUS?




I'm with that unit. What do you mean by CONUS operations?


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 4, 2007)

18C4V said:


> I'm with that unit. What do you mean by CONUS operations?



Operations inside the United States. Such as Counter Drug,etc...


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 4, 2007)

Negative, our unit has no time for that. We average about 5 JCETS overseas and a CTC rotation per year in addition to medcaps OCONUS.


----------

